# Mowgs - success at last!



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

As some of you may remember, we had been having a few problems with a shy and perpetually grumpy male called Mowgs. Generally a happy boy when he's out and about, but definitely loves the security of his cage, and really didn't like hands or human contact. 

We have been spending lots of time with him, letting him out wherever possible, and giving him plenty of attention. As a result, he's starting to come round and accept us, and recently we have been able to go right up to him on his perch and touch his beak with our nose. Lots of showers with the spray bottle have probably helped too.

And then this morning, he landed on my arm! I've been recording his songs on my mobile, and started playing one this morning - he became very excited, and started flying around looking for somewhere to land. After about five times of trying, he settled on my forearm. It felt great, he was quite happy to sit for 20 minutes before flying off and coming back again. So happy with progress - have built a big play house for him as well.

Anyone having problems with their tiel - perservere, give them lots of love and attention, and they will come round!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

aw, he is so cute and I'm so happy for you that you got him to come around. Congrats!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah  Congrats  He is such a gorgeous guy, Iam glad he has come around


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Time and patience really does pay off. I'm really happy for you that you got him to come around, he looks like a real sweetie.


----------

